
Show HN: Loot Market – a marketplace for buying/selling DOTA 2 items - iamunr
https://lootmarket.com/?ref=hackernews
======
iamunr
Hey Hacker News! Proud to show off our new project, Loot Market.

Loot Market is a marketplace for people to buy and sell discounted DOTA 2
Items. Users are able to connect their existing Steam accounts to sell their
DOTA 2 items for real cash.

At the moment, we're focusing our platform architecture and experience on DOTA
2 specifically, but hope to expand in the future to grow our marketplace.

Since launching in December 2015, 878 in withdrawals have been sent out,
totaling $77,231 in proceeds from 12,919 item sales. Loot Market has 34890
registered users with 1,534 of them selling or buying items.

If you have any questions about the Platform, or anything in general, you can
ask me here or on the site via
[https://www.lootmarket.com/contact](https://www.lootmarket.com/contact)

